# Happy Birthday Northener!!!



## katie (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope you have a great day ​






*+30


----------



## Hazel (Oct 18, 2009)

Many, many happy (and healthy) returns of the day  

Are you planning to do anything nice to celebrate?

Anyway, I look forward to reading your blog and reading all you advice notes on this forum and of course, your poems, for many a year to come.

God bless

Hazel


----------



## Mand (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Northener
Happy birthday to you!

Enjoy your day!

Mand x


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2009)

happy birthday Northener have a fab day xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy birthday Northerner! Have a great day. How young are you now?


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Northerner. Hope you have a great day.

John


----------



## vince13 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Happy Birthday...*

Northie,  just wanted to add my best wishes.  However I won't sing to you, as you haven't upset me that much recently, so I don't see why you should suffer !

Have a good day,   all the best


----------



## shiv (Oct 18, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday YOUNG man, I shall have a drink for you later on today (it's a bit early at the moment (only just))


----------



## Emmal31 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy birthday notherner hope you have a brilliant day have a drink for me  x


----------



## tracey w (Oct 18, 2009)

woooooohoooo! Happy Birthday!, just pretend some big colourful thingy here, fireworks and stuff


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I don't feel a day over 51!


----------



## Hev (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Northerner. have a hooty day!

(Is that a picture of you on Katies card?!)

Hev x


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2009)

Hev said:


> Happy Birthday Northerner. have a hooty day!
> 
> (Is that a picture of you on Katies card?!)
> 
> Hev x



It is!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday young man!!!!

Have a great day!

Louisa x


----------



## am64 (Oct 18, 2009)

happy happy birthday Northerner we think your FAB


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2009)

Very good Alison!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh goody, I was afraid I might have to explain!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 18, 2009)

AlisonM said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHA
thats brill!


----------



## am64 (Oct 18, 2009)

hippopotumus, bird, and two sheep
hippopotumus, bird, and two sheep
hippopotumus, bird, and two sheep...eee
hippopotumus, bird, and two sheep

hahahah love it


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2009)

No, no, no!

Hippo, birdy, two ewes.
Hippo, birdy, two ewes.
Hippo, birdy, two ewes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hippo, birdy, two ewes.


----------



## bev (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.singerpictures.com/kate-bush-picture-50770.html


HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALAN!

Because its your birthday and your raising money for JDRF i have given you the above picture as a present. This will never be repeated and if this triggers your obsession with elephants again - i take no responsibility whatsoever!!!!!!!! I know you see your wife every day - but i dont think you have seen this pic of her have you?

Have a good one and have a glass of champers!


----------



## tracey w (Oct 18, 2009)

katie said:


> Hope you have a great day ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Katie, luvin your work girl


----------



## HelenP (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Northerner, hope you're having a WONDERFUL birthday.  

With your special interests in mind, here's a birthday marathon for you 






xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW helen that is really wkd


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 18, 2009)

Just seen this.

Happy Birthday Alan!


----------



## katie (Oct 19, 2009)

tracey w said:


> Katie, luvin your work girl



thanks hun 

I had a few drinks for your birthday northe! in southampton of all places lol. ok, it was my brother's gig 

hope u had a good day x


----------



## Caroline (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry if this is a bit late, I was away from the site for a few days, Happy Birthday, you don't look a day older...


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 20, 2009)

I missed this before, hope you had a great day Alan x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Sorry Northerner ,I missed it but I hope you had an excellent time ! ((((hugs)))) *


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Sorry Northerner ,I missed it but I hope you had an excellent time ! ((((hugs)))) *



Thanks AM - nice to see you back!


----------

